# D.D.D. bottle



## Lynette (Jul 23, 2006)

Can anyone give me any info on this bottle....seam ends mid way up neck and no embossing on bottle other than D. D. D.
 Bottle is 5 1/2 " tall, clear and looks like it had a glass or cork stopper.
 Thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 23, 2006)

Its listed in my book but I dont know what it stands for yet.
 Baldwin lists a D D D as Dr Don Dodd's lightning ointment but notes specifically this is NOT the clear embossed D D D bottle, so that doesnt help you much. sorry.


----------



## madman (Jul 24, 2006)

hey lynette now thats older 1890 1910 cool bottle never seen the pharmacy varient, sweet!!! dont no what it stands for, cool bottle heres the ones i find. great bottle mike


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I pulled 2 of those D D D bottles.  What to do with em? ?


----------



## madman (Jul 25, 2006)

yo send them west mike


----------

